# Pawley's Island beach condition, northern end of island



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi All ... looking to get the family to the beach soon and wanted to ask if anyone had Intel for the northern end of Pawley's Island. Will fish regardless, mainly asking if there's enough beach for young kids to run and play on the beach during high tide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

surf_lander said:


> Hi All ... looking to get the family to the beach soon and wanted to ask if anyone had Intel for the northern end of Pawley's Island. Will fish regardless, mainly asking if there's enough beach for young kids to run and play on the beach during high tide. Thanks in advance.


There is. Even at high tide there's an area at the mouth of the North inlet right behind where the jetty used to be (before it was partially buried by Matthew), which is dry. If you come or go during high tide you'll have to walk through the little community that has a gate at the road, but they don't seem to mind. As a bonus, where the sand piled up around the now buried section of jetty there's a cove with calm water in it at any tide. Just remind the kids to be respectful of the people fishing there.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Did some kids get disrespectful? Two years ago I had a group of three try that with me at the same location. So, I went into Marine Msgt mode on them and they took off without another word. All I wanted to do that day was fish, just wanted to fish.


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Landed on outgoing tide using salted shrimp and sand flea fish bites kicker. Anyone able to positively ID this one? I keep going back and forth... thanks in advance.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

surf_lander said:


> Landed on outgoing tide using salted shrimp and sand flea fish bites kicker. Anyone able to positively ID this one? I keep going back and forth... thanks in advance.


That looks to me to be a Permit. It's too big to be a Florida Pompano. Either way, it's a nice catch!


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pompano


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pompano


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Pomp


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pompano


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

What day was this pomp caught in early April? Im trying to find out when Pompano start being caught in the surf in the spring. Im guessing it was 2nd to 4th time frame since winds were southerly then. Was this at Pawleys?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> What day was this pomp caught in early April? Im trying to find out when Pompano start being caught in the surf in the spring. Im guessing it was 2nd to 4th time frame since winds were southerly then. Was this at Pawleys?


Depends on water temp much more than date. That said, mid-April is usually a safe bet up in GC. Some big ones are caught early on (and late).


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Yeah looks like the morning water temp on April 3, 2018 was 58 and the afternoon was 60. on April 1 the morning WT was only 54-55. I normally go by the morning temp since the afternoon is inflated since the very top of the water column heats up in the afternoon when the ocean is calm and sky is clear. Inevitably it falls back down overnight unless strong warming due to southeast or south wind offsets this cooling. But 58F is right on the threshold for Pompano at the start of the migration. You dont see very many with water temps below that. That tells me that when the water temp is 55 in early April and a several days warming trend is expected, be on the lookout for the first Pompano of the season. Those Pomps must really swim at a good pace to make it from northeast FL to GC in one month because I dont think they normally start catching pomps in JAX until at least mid march. The other option is that some pomps stay the winter east of the Carolinas on the outer edge of the Continental shelf (eastern extremity of the Gulf Stream in water 100-150 ft deep) where the water doesnt normally fall below 65F. If this is the case, which I have no evidence of, then those initial pomps wouldnt have as far to go to show up in early to mid april along the SC coast. There have been cases where pomps arrive along the central NC coast around April 10th (2016 for example).


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

hugehail said:


> What day was this pomp caught in early April? Im trying to find out when Pompano start being caught in the surf in the spring. Im guessing it was 2nd to 4th time frame since winds were southerly then. Was this at Pawleys?


April 5th, 3:00pm. Pawleys, Atlantic Ave & 3rd St access on the northern end of island. Hard to hold conditions, some seaweed, etc. Can’t recall wind direction and water temp that day. Good luck.


----------

